# Alco "B" Unit #471



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Just got my #471 Alco "B" Unit in an attempt to complete the #4713 Diesel set -- only had #470, still looking for #473. I took a long hard look at the "B" unit and find that only one drive truck has a spring-loaded track pickup. Shouldn't this item have pickups on both trucks, one opposite the other to get the power from the track?? If anyone can post pictures of one -- top, sides, and bottom -- I would be very appreciative. Thanks.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I'll take a look at one of mine.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I have 3 B units, 2 with horn, and one just a dummy. Here's a pix of the 2 with horn. Both unit's horns work, and as you can see, only one truck out of 4 has the small pick-up.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks Flyernut, that helps to clear things and ease my conscience somewhat.


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

You can buy those pickups and the cage for them from portlines. The were originally peened in place, but I've had some success soldering them on. Epoxy would work too, but you'll need to solder a wire to the cage and connect it to the truck somewhere, to ensure a good electrical connection.

Charles.


----------

